
Science Journal claims Genetics can't predict same-sex sexual behavior - newsreview1
https://www.popsci.com/genes-cannot-predict-same-sex-sexual-behavior/
======
thefj
Study:

[https://geneticsexbehavior.info/wp-
content/uploads/2019/08/g...](https://geneticsexbehavior.info/wp-
content/uploads/2019/08/ganna190830.pdf)

Seems like the researchers also created a website:

[https://geneticsexbehavior.info/](https://geneticsexbehavior.info/)

------
corecoder
Cannot open the page, I just get a page about "Update to privacy policy and
how we use cookies." with three links (Privacy policy, data disclosure, list
of cookies) but no buttons and apparently no hope of reading the actual
content.

------
dekhn
Misleading and very myoptic description of the research.

